
China Is Said to Ban Bitcoin Exchanges While Allowing OTC Trades - deafcalculus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-11/china-is-said-to-ban-bitcoin-exchanges-while-allowing-otc-trades-j7fofh20
======
merricksb
Active discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15215787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15215787)

------
eof
China bans bitcoin, for 900th time in 7 years.

> OKCoin, BTC China and Huobi, the country’s three biggest bitcoin exchanges,
> said on Monday that they hadn’t received any regulatory notices concerning
> bans on cryptocurrency trading.

